# My new 8in green terror



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

It used to be my girlfreinds mom and she knew how much i liked it so gave it to me.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WOW


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Very nice guy!

Could you take a shot w/o the flash, just to see his actual colors?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow what a beauty


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

beautiful colorful fish! Its in great shape!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great looking GT!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam he's sweet


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

damn did you come up on a nice fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice GT. what size tank is he in?

and If you want to see his colors get even more intense and possibly become a show fish add some dithers to the tank. If you're lucky, he mght even develop a small hump


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow talk about HYPER COLORS!!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Nice fish. 55 Gallon ank?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! Very nice


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

gt is awesome is it with a lab?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice gt. i'm lovin the flames on his fins.


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

thats one pretty gt.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

wow


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

hot damn...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow sweet fish,

I want one so bad


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks, he is only a 1year and a half!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

really nice fish


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice gt man


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

wow...very nice fish


----------



## Drew prince (Jan 2, 2005)

nice fish all i can say. dayum


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

any updated pics of him? and any luck in getting a bigger tank for him?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

he is a badass gt. great coloration.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

still looking for a tank. 30-40 gallons would be fine. And it would have to be cheap.


----------

